# Adapting Zeiss / Other brand lenses to Nikon?



## kawasakiguy37 (Mar 2, 2010)

Im looking to do some film work and have heard there are some old zeiss lenses that can be had on the market for cheap and adapted via something like this:

Nikon Lens to Canon EOS Camera Adapter Mount NEW - eBay (item 290402242428 end time Mar-15-10 01:59:13 PDT)

Im mainly looking to use these for video, especially macrovideo ( I want to buy mostly fast primes for cheap ).


----------



## usayit (Mar 2, 2010)

Zeiss lenses came in a variety of mounts; M42, Contax, Hasselblad, M-mount, Exakta etc...

You'll have to narrow down to which Zeiss glass you want then determine the mount type and adapter required.  Probably the easiest to adapt would be the M42 types as the adapter is very simple.  Just make sure the lens can be easily stopped down with a switch or you'll be stuck shooting at wide open.  

You also don't have to limit yourself to Zeiss branded lenses.


----------



## kawasakiguy37 (Mar 2, 2010)

I know, I was actually more looking for recomendations of what lenses to use. I just had heard Zeiss made nice quality lenses for the price.

What other manufacters can I fairly cheaply mount to nikon cameras?



usayit said:


> Zeiss lenses came in a variety of mounts; M42, Contax, Hasselblad, M-mount, Exakta etc...
> 
> You'll have to narrow down to which Zeiss glass you want then determine the mount type and adapter required.  Probably the easiest to adapt would be the M42 types as the adapter is very simple.  Just make sure the lens can be easily stopped down with a switch or you'll be stuck shooting at wide open.
> 
> You also don't have to limit yourself to Zeiss branded lenses.


----------



## usayit (Mar 3, 2010)

Nope... Zeiss are actually going to run a bit higher than their counterparts of the same vintage.  THe issue with these old lenses for your filming purposes are the coatings... many predate even color photography.  Unless its the look you are looking for...

You are better off experimenting with some new lenses such as primes from the 80s.  If no one has told you yet but certain nikon bodies are very adaptable to earlier manual focus nikkor lenses which can be found easily in the used market place.

btw... Zeiss and Voigtlander still make lenses (manual focus) in the nikon ais mount.


----------



## kawasakiguy37 (Mar 3, 2010)

I want something that will produce really high contrast and clean detail, I want to film some low light horror films with a sort of film noir esque hard lighting added in. Ill start looking into primes from the 80s

Does the D300S have an easily adaptable body? Im considering either that, the D90, or perhaps the D700 or something if its cheap enough and has better features


----------



## Dwig (Mar 3, 2010)

kawasakiguy37 said:


> ...
> Does the D300S have an easily adaptable body? ...



While Nikon's are great cameras, their register distance (face of body flange to film/sensor distance) is one of the largest for a 35mm SLR or DSLR. This makes Nikons one of the poorest choices for adapting lenses from other systems.

Your best bet would be to look at Nikon's own primes from the late 1970s though the 1980s. Older Nikkors in F-mount may also be good choices if they have been AI converted.


----------



## kawasakiguy37 (Mar 5, 2010)

Damn, maybe I should not go nikon then. I really like both their design and ergonomics, but Im also looking to do a lot of video work which would mean buying a lot of lenses.


hmm.....


----------



## usayit (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't quite understand why older vintage nikkors (which should work) are not acceptable..

For high contast and good detail the easiest way is to stick to modern lenses with updated optics and coatings.


----------



## Jeremy Z (Mar 5, 2010)

In my experience, Zeiss optics are not cheap. They cost more than Nikkors in most cases.

I had a Yashica back in the day, and was so proud to have the Zeiss Planar 50mm f/1.4. I could not afford any other of their primes; they were way out of my price range, and 2-3X as much as the 50mm was.

I believe Zeiss optics are better than Nikkors, but maybe only by a tiny bit. There was a bigger quality margin 40 years ago before computer designs and top-class coatings. 

A newer Nikkor prime is probably going to be optically all-around better lens than an older Zeiss. The Zeiss construction is still unrivaled, except by Leica. (which make Zeiss optics seem cheap)

Add to that the fact that you want to use it for video, and you'll never see the difference.


----------



## kawasakiguy37 (Mar 5, 2010)

Im going to do portraits and sports too, I just want something thats versatile. Sounds like used nikkors should be good enough for me


----------



## Derrel (Mar 5, 2010)

Well,any camera that can use Canon EF-mount lenses, either a 3-CCD video camera, or a Canon d-slr body will give you many,many lens options with affordable lens adapters. Because of the flange-to-film distance, the Canon EF mount is quite adaptable. There are some wonderful lenses available that should give you plenty of video options to choose from.


----------



## usayit (Mar 5, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Well,any camera that can use Canon EF-mount lenses, either a 3-CCD video camera, or a Canon d-slr body will give you many,many lens options with affordable lens adapters. Because of the flange-to-film distance, the Canon EF mount is quite adaptable. There are some wonderful lenses available that should give you plenty of video options to choose from.



I think he has a nikon... even though the link is to a Canon adapter.


----------

